# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Очень увлекательная, но очень интелектуальная игра!))

## Mr_Vinni

*Очень увлекательная, но очень интелектуальная игра!))*

Всё очень просто: ложим голову на клавиатуру и катаемся ей. Затем пишем что получилось) Только чур не обманывать!


 тьбрплролуевр

----------


## Sanych

мапиролздххзжлорти

----------


## Irina

еуычцфя бюцфб юыфцб ю

----------


## Justin

пенннн6ваук45пеннннк

----------


## Sanych

цычпрогшотрапкемпрти

----------

